# Anyone rides a motorcycle here?



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

The weather supposed to be nice this weekend, anyone here ride a bike and thinking of riding this weekend Sunday perhaps?

Cruising speed not sport bike...just back got into riding again


----------



## Innisfil_Creek (Oct 20, 2016)

I ride. VTX. Although I would love to o for a ride, I wouldn't pull the bike out in February no matter how warm it is. Way to much salt and sand on the road. Have fun though.


----------



## CoralPatron (Jun 28, 2016)

Great website! I will definitely have a hive or two sometime in the, hopefully, near future.
Jeers and save the bees!


----------

